# NFSEN



## bbzz (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello experts,

Anyone using net-mgmt/nfsen ?

We have commercial solutions in our SP environment, but try to experiment with open source solutions as well. 

The only issue I have with it so far is, it seems to die (the GUI part) randomly, every two, three days. This is the only message I get:


```
Mar 29 04:39:40 flowip kernel: pid 67051 (perl), uid 80: exited on signal 11
Mar 29 04:39:40 flowip kernel: pid 67050 (perl), uid 80: exited on signal 11
Mar 29 05:39:40 flowip nfsen[67050]: unexpected exit of child Comm Server[67051]. Process died. 
Mar 29 05:39:40 flowip nfsen[67050]: Try to restart NfSen
```

If anyone has this running on FreeBSD 10 (or other OS) and knows what the issue is here, please do tell. I couldn't find any sensible answer on this.

All the best


----------



## bbzz (Mar 30, 2014)

I reinstalled with new perl. Maybe that will do it.

One old issue remains, history profiles are not graphed with RRD tool. If anyone works with nfsen, please do let me know how to solve this.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry for bumping this.

I'll repeat the last question in case someone is using NFSEN.

There's an issue with drawing historical data with RRD. In case you are using these tools, how did you solve it? Drawing new continuous data is fine, it's only historical data the can't be seen. 

Regards


----------

